

NSTask when the Cocoa API fails you - Jen199
http://getitdownonpaper.com/2009/09/22/nstask/

======
ruslan
I always wondered what makes ppl keep reinventing wheel in a weird manner like
this NSTask. What was wrong with POSIX, i.e. execv() and friends ?

~~~
Zev
IIRC, NSTask is just an objc way of calling fork() and exec() to run the task.

